# Spicy Food



## debodun (Dec 3, 2016)

One a scale if 1 to 10 (1 = a boiled egg is too spicy for me, 10 = I have an asbestos tongue), how much do you like spicy food?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2016)

7. I detest bland food, but I don't want it to make me cry or sweat. Hot cherry peppers are about what I can tolerate.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2016)

I used to be a solid 8, but during a temporary round of certain medications which made me about a 2, I lost the tolerance for heat. So I guess I am a 6 now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2016)

I enjoy eating very spicy food but usually regret it the following day! 

Now about those cherry peppers!

Buy a nice bottle of pickled hot cherry peppers with an equal amount of red and green peppers in the bottle.  Drain and core the peppers, stuff them with a small amount of your favorite meatball mix and bake them in a 350 degree oven for approx. 30-40 minutes and serve as a holiday appetizer.  If you have any leftover toss them into the freezer and add them to your next batch of spaghetti and meatballs.  These are not super hot, about like a medium hot chicken wing.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd say about 8. I put Tabasco on a lot of things that I eat. I don't like some peppers that make my lips burn for half an hour after eating, or that burn my mouth so bad that I can't taste anything else.

If you like hot foods, try adding some cayenne pepper to a batch of store bought brownie mix. I'm terrible about measuring things, but guessing about half a teaspoon to the package. Better yet, experiment and add it to taste. I love the sweet-hot flavor and it always seems to be a hit at parties.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 20, 2016)

Well since I live down here in the land of chile, I do like hot foods, but not to the point where they're painful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2016)

I like Mexican food, but not too spicy, maybe a number 7 for me.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2016)

I only ask since so many people my age say they can't handle spicy foods.


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2016)

Probably a 3, but lately I have been darting over into 4 territory on occasion.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 20, 2016)

I like spicy foods for the flavor, more than the burn.  However, the burn does cause your body to release Endorphin's, which give you a pleasant, legal feeling.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Lon (Dec 20, 2016)

I am definitely a 10 and love all spicy food with HABANERO Peppers a favorite.


----------

